# Garage Sale Find - Hamilton Greyhound Scooter W/3 Wheels Need Help Determing Age ETC



## bayoumanchac (May 9, 2012)

This is one of my garage sale finds that I picked up just recently.  I was curious to see if anyone knows about how old this scotter is? And any additional other information that you  all would like to share with me would be greatly appreciated. IT has the Hamilton Greyhound Emblem on it. Also do you know if this is the original paint? Thank you for your time.

Bayoumanchac


----------

